# [SOLVED] A question about the tip ring sleeve (TRS) connector.



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

There are 3 sizes for the TRS connector. The 1/4in, 1/8in and 3/32in. I'd like to know what size is used for most computer audio jack connector. I know it's not the 1/4in because that one is huge.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: A question about the tip ring sleeve (TRS) connector.*

1/8th or 3.5 mm is what is used on every sound card I've ever seen.


----------

